# Which is the best marine BBQ?



## Grigrigrigoris (Jan 11, 2002)

I was thinking of buying a Magma 2 party size BBQ but then I read in some reviews in the US boats site that it burns the steaks because the regulator can not be adjusted to a very low setting. Any other proposals?

thanks

Grigoris


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

*Barbecue*

I would avoid the round kettle types and choose a rectangular - better heat distribution. I replaced a magma kettle with a Dickinson Sea B Cue and love it. I use it both rail mounted and it has feet that can sit on the cockpit seats (Nice in marinas that prohibit open fire barbecues).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The rectangular ones are also easier to cook on, have dual burners, so one side can be set a different temperature than the other, generally have more usable surface area and more even cooking temperatures IMHO.


----------



## Denr (Feb 7, 2001)

Force 10 from Naverone


----------



## Sialia (Feb 14, 2006)

*The best BBQ*

I had the same problem with the Magma. I had good success with the force 10.


----------



## Grigrigrigoris (Jan 11, 2002)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for your answers. It appears that Force 10 is the way to go. The only problem is that it is not easy to find them in Europe. European yachtsmen do not use marine BBQs and this is the way that I recognize US boats in Europe (except the flag): from the marine BBQs!

regards

Grigoris


----------



## marinedtcomRob (Oct 26, 2005)

*Force 10 shipping to Europe*

Grigoris,

We have shipped these to Europe before. Go ahead and put an order in, with or without a credit card and we will get you a quote on shipping for your approval. Once you see the shipping quote you can decide whether you want to cancel or proceed. You should be able to find the Force 10 and accessory mounts at this link.

http://shop.sailnet.com/index.php/cPath/93_94

Rob Proctor, CEO
SailNet.com


----------



## foxglove (Dec 27, 2002)

*Force 10 was trouble for me*

I once had a force 10 propane grill on my stern rail. The flame went out frequently and I could never tell, on a sunny day, if it was still lit. I threw away more money from wasted food than I paid for the grill. I presented my problem to the sales staff at an Annapolis Sailboat show. They could not have been less interested in my problem. Indignant, in fact, that I would dare criticize their product. I would never have another Force 10 product.


----------



## RodSheaffer (Jan 15, 2003)

There is a set screw under the little stiker on the on off knob. You may have to adjust it to up your gas flow. Rod spiritoday28


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*After trying many grills*

and having them all blow out on windy days, I have found one that really works. It is a stainless steel table top grill available from Lowes and it is just over a hundred dollars. http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=41054-40307-720-0001&lpage=none

I'll bet I have spent over a thousand boat bucks before I found this sucker. The second best was the Force Ten

Fair Winds

Cap'n Dave


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice BBQ for the money Cap'n Dave, but aren't you at all concerned about cooking with a portable grill on deck, while swinging on a hook or mooring? Marine grills mount on stanchions/rails for a reason - so the flames are over water. No matter what grill you use, hot grease that drips off grilling food has to go somewhere. I would hate to have a flame-up over my teak or fiberglass decks . . . but that's just me.


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Ahoy True Blue*

No problem at all. I made a bracket on the cockpit table that holds the grill. This thing hasn't flamed up to date and it also has a grease pan.

Way kewl fer the bucks

Fair Winds
Cap'n Dave


----------

